# Solar Eclipse



## oldognewtrick (Aug 21, 2017)

What a cool event!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2017)

We got more than I expected the sun was down to a sliver. I just poked a hole in a paper and looked at the sidewalk.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 21, 2017)

Made a box viewer, we were in the 93% zone, but looking at it through the box was less than impressive.  Our skies cleared for the peak time, not nearly as dark as I was expecting.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 21, 2017)

i grabbed my weld helmet and watched it. better than the beer bottle my dad had me using as a kid. We were on the fringe here but still got cooler and darkened down and gave everything a weird color.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 21, 2017)

The sky took on a tint like you see right before a summer thunderstorm. I'm glad I got to see the total eclipse, I'd of been disappointed if I would of had to travel to see it...I was under the impression from all the hype that it would be dark like midnight, I was mistaken. More like twilight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 21, 2017)

This is how dark it got, taken with no flash.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2017)

My uncle was at my house and he is a photographer, took these in my front yard. 
















It was pretty neat.


----------



## HandyOne (Aug 22, 2017)

I took this photo of the eclipse crescent shadows after the most coverage here in N. AL.
98% coverage.




And then I had this photo with an inexpensive camera with my eclipse glasses over the lens.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2017)

The shadows were pretty neat.


----------



## HandyOne (Aug 23, 2017)

I thought so too on the shadows.


----------



## jessesandy (Sep 7, 2017)

Only got a couple decent pics out of three rolls of film.  Eclipse at 100% in Oregon.  I think the dot off to the right is Venus.


----------



## Flyover (Sep 8, 2017)

I think the coolest thing about the eclipse was the way it sounded. Nighttime sounds at 2 in the afternoon.


----------

